# Head and Shoulders for yeast infection?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So I have decided to try an anti-fungal shampoo for Iorek's itching to see if that will help. Since I live so far from my vet I called them to see if they could put a bottle of the shampoo aside and I would get my friend to drop in and get it since he goes to school in that city and comes home here every weekend. 

The vet said that I didn't need to get the shampoo from them because it would do the same thing as Nizoral shampoo that you can get at any pharmacy. So, I went to the pharmacy and bought a 120 ml (4 oz) bottle of Nizoral for $17.50!! Ouch! That will be about 2 _maybe_ 3 baths. That is not acceptable since the vet told me to wash him 3-5 times a week with it!

So, I called the vet again today to see if I could buy the shampoo from them since the price is so different (about $18 for 475 ml [16 oz] at the vet) but the vet said that I don't even need to do that. I can just get either Head and Shoulders Intensive Treatment shampoo or Selsun Blue. Both of these shampoos have selenium sulfide as an active ingredient. The Nizoral has ketoconazole which is the same as the oral Rx that Iorek just had.

I have a small bottle of the Nizoral and I will try that first. Then I was thinking I would try the Head and Shoulders. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? The shampoo at the vet was called Canadian Medicated or something like that. What do you think? Should I try the Head and Shoulders or should I just get the one from the vet? I don't actually know what the shampoo from the vet has in it. The vet said that the shampoo there is not superior to the H & S or the Selsun Blue. 

Have I mentioned lately that I hate being so far from the vet?!?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I know that I had successfully used Nizoral on a guinea pig that I had that had a fungal infection and head and shoulners wouldn't have touched it. There's no anti-fungal agent in head and shoulders. Don't know about H&S intensive tho. I would just get the stuff from your vet. Better safe than sorry (and broke). And WOW wash him 3-5 times a WEEK? that's just crazy. It was suggested for my piggys infectin once a week for 6 weeks and that worked great. I would think that bathing Iorec that much would worsen the condition as now he has NO natural oils at all to help keep him moisturised. So is this yeast skin thing just a guess on yoru vet's part as to what is causing the itching or does he have tests he did to prove it? if it's just itchy dry winter skin combined with allergies I'd recommend a good Imu oil shampoo for dogs or a good help shampoo. They both worked wonders for my boston who has chronic skin issues during the winter. I also just got him a bottle of Avo-Med spray on skin conditioner to see how that helps for in between bathing.

http://glo-marr-kenic.com/item155.htm Here's the link to their site.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the response. 

I am sorry that this posted 2 times. I have tried to delete the other one but since the virus is back I can't do it. The buttons are not there to delete the second one! Grrrr!

I will try to get the shampoo from the vet but it is not the same as what is in Nizoral either, it has sulfur and salicylic acid in it. I don't know why he won't just say that I can get my friend to come and get it. I guess he is just trying to get something that is easier for me to get since I am so far away.

I didn't get a scratch test don't to make sure it is yeast. I don't know for sure if it is a yeast infection but his fur is turning pink and when he scratches he is smelly. I don't think that this is winter itchies. He is always itchy. There is no difference between winter and summer. I am pretty sure that allergies can lead to skin yeast infections. 

I can't get the allergy testing done until Easter break. I am just trying whatever I can until then. I don't think that a few baths will cause too many problems. I am planning to wash him in cool water and condition him as well to help with the dry skin. I am only going to wash him 3 times a week and to only wash the areas that are itchy (his throat, legs and a spot between his shoulder blades).


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm wondering if maybe he's worked himself into a state pf Pyoderma. 
http://www.bobmckee.com/Client%20Info/Skin/pyoderma.html

http://www.bobmckee.com/Client%20Info/Skin/pyoderma.html


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Eqyss Micro Tek pet shampoo is an anti-microbial shampoo.. you might want to give it a try as well.. I get it from this website:
https://www.countrymileanimalhealth...p?section=11144&item=417607&source=googlebase
for 9.62 for 16oz, it's the best deal I've found, and it lasts much longer than a normal 16oz shampoo because you dilute it 8 to 1 with water before washing with it. It's great stuff.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you! I will see if they can ship to Canada for a reasonable price. I was going to order the spray before but it was something like $30 shipping! Thank you for the link


----------



## grungero (Oct 7, 2009)

My GSD had a fungal decease. My vet and also my friend advised me to use an anti-fungal soap. He recommended me the Dr. Kauffman soap which has Sulfur Zinc Oxide and it's really effective after all. After 2 -3 bathing to my dog, the decease is slowly getting off.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the help. I have not heard of Dr. Kauffman soap. I ordered the Micro-tek shampoo last night from the site listed above so I am going to give that a try when it comes


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, so, I just got an email from the site I TRIED to order the Eqyss shampoo from...they only ship to the continental US


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have used Zymox shampoo for fungal infections. Works great, they also have a medicated rinse. You can get this through Amazon.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to chime in and offer my experience with Yeast Infections. 

Callahan had one about 3 months back and I got a bottle of Selsun Blue.  I now swear by it because by the end of the week the infection was gone . 

Good Luck!
Nessa

ETA: Areas that were infected were his armpits, chest and groin area.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you Nessa! I just bought Head and Shoulders and I plan to try it this weekend. It has the same active ingredient as Sulsun Blue. 

Amazon doesn't alway ship to Canada but I will check it out if the H & S doesn't work. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi! I posted on the other thread but here it is again.I used selsun blue and it worked well.I also used Nizoral and had amazing results, better than with the selsun blue.The only problem I had with either one was that it was tough to rinse out....Kira hates the water...so that's probably more a user error than anything lol!.I didnt find the nizoral dried out her skin,but was only doing it every second day.(3 baths total and the yeasty/smelly stuff was gone)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can try spraying the affected areas with Lotramin/Tinactin powder spray. It is a jock itch/athlete's foot antifungal spray. It reduces itching and kills the fungus. I used it on one of my dog's that got a hot spot and she stopped chewing it and it healed quickly. They also make a cream.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely amazing idea with the tinactin!!!That falls in the duuuhhh catergory!!I'm trying it as we speak.I'll let you know how it goes
Thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My mom has been using Selsun Blue for Shug (who knows what's wrong with her....vet said "allergies" and gave her a steroid shot  , which didn't do anything). It's working. Her fur is mostly grown back and she's not itching anymore. If the Head and Shoulders has the same ingredient it should work just as well, I'm sure.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Jhazmyn suffers from HORRIBLE systemic yeast infections. It effects her groin really bad but also her armpits, belly, chin and ears. Jhazmyn's vet prescribed KetoChlor and it did really good. I keep a bottle on hand because she breaks out so often. The vet said to bathe her 3 times a week during breakouts. I don't remember how much it was though. But I'm thinking it wasn't too cheap. nothing ever is with Jhazmyn!!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's the link if you want to purchase any:

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Keto+Chlor-prod10498-10498.html


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

My dog doesn't have a yeast infection but she scratches & bites herself an awful lot. Except when asleep, lol. The only thing I can find is dandruff. Would the Selsun blue be ok for that do you think, I have some in the bathroom. I've tried Alpha Kerri Oil which was recommended on another forum, said to be advised by skin specialist vets. It didn't work, either I didn't use enough or she's into a bad habit.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

SupaSweet777 said:


> Here's the link if you want to purchase any:
> 
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Keto+Chlor-prod10498-10498.html


That is still cheaper than what I paid for the Nizoral  I paid $2 less for 1/2 the sized bottle!

I have been super busy lately and haven't bathed Iorek yet. We are going to give him his first bath tonight. I will use the Nizoral and see how many baths we can get out of the tiny bottle. I will use the Nizoral until it is all done and then try the H&S. If the Nizoral works much better than the H&S I will break down and pay the $17.50 for the 4 oz bottles just to continue the relief for the pup rather than waiting for the H&S to work.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would recommend grapefruit seed extract http://www.pureliquidgold.com/ its a natural antifungal.

I was recommended it for yeast problems in my body from a natural path. I gave some to my oldest daughter who got ringworm from her roomates cat (just put it on and it scabbed over and was gone). I would guess if your dog has yeast issues that they would have to be taken care of internally as well as a shampoo. Just clearing it off the skin probably wont take care of the problem in the long run.

http://www.pureliquidgold.com/dogskindisorders.htm

*edited to add you can probably buy at most healthfood stores, pharmacys or online.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually bought some of that for myself a few years ago. I went to a homeopathic dr and she said that I have something called a "leaky gut". She said that stuff in my stomach is leaking out and going where it shouldn't. (I had an ulcer at the time, stress sucks!) I also have IBD. She said that taking grapefruit seed extract would kill any thing inside me that shouldn't be there and help me heal (along with a few other supplements like a digestive enhancer and a better diet). I bought the capsules but never took them long enough  I am eating better now so maybe I should look into them again!

I should get them for me and for Iorek! I wonder if it is ok to give them to a dog. I will have to check that out first.

I actually had a little trouble finding them. Most stores had grape seed extract, not grapefruit seed extract. I will have to look again. Thank you for reminding me about them!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes they are two different things so you have to make sure you get the grapefruit seed extract. I have the drops. 

Leaky gut is caused by yeast  (most cases)


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

My dr never mentioned anything about yeast. I was worried about candida because I had just read an article about it but she didn't mention it. She said that I have many issues going on (eczema, many, many MANY allergies, IBD, chronic sinus infections <- which have finally seemed stopped, thank goodness!!) but didn't think it was caused by yeast.

I will get some more and see how it helps Iorek. I suspect it will be helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

All those things you had going on could be caused by yeast (and chances are in you they were if you had all of it) Funny she didnt think that was the cause...but in any case the GSE cleared it up...its amazing stuff. I always keep some in the cabnet.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am going to order some now!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

My daughter has a skin condition (maybe a fungus, IDK) and she used Selsun Blue as a body wash. It helps her alot. Also, a customer came into the store the other day looking for a shampoo to help her dog with a skin issue...she said her vet recommended Selsun Blue and she wasn't sure about that. I told her about my daughter and then she thought she might go ahead and try the Selsun Blue with her dog.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool  I am glad that it helped your daughter. 

Unfortunately, a bunch of things got in the way again and Iorek didn't get his bath today either. I just spent about 45 minutes brushing him. He is really hating it lately. I hope that it is not hurting him to brush him. I am being as gentle as I can.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Misty,

Did you use the GSE straight or mix it with an oil or water. If you mixed it, how many drops do you use per how much water or oil?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

It depends on what you are using it for. For my daughter and the ring worm I just put a drop on, I should have mixed a drop of olive oil with a drop of GSE as she said it hurt a bit the next day...but it cleared it right up. When I was taking it I was to mix 3 drops in juice and take 3x a day. If I was giving it to my dog I would probably mix 1 drop in the water or in some food 3x a day. Or you could mix in water and add to a spray bottle (I would add about 2-3 drops in about a cup of water), or even throw a drop mixed in with the shampoo in your hand.

I dont think I will use full strength again


----------



## katiev (Aug 15, 2008)

My golden retriever had yeast infections and my vet suggested bathing her twice a week in Moisturizing Selsun Blue. It HAS to be the Moisturizing type plus has to stay on the dog for a good 10 minutes! It is very thick (and blue) to rinse off but I give her a quick shampoo afterwards with another antifungal shampoo (I think Canadian Vet Medicated or something) which really takes all the Selsun Blue out of her fur and skin. Anyways the Selsun Blue works very well but it is tedious to wash her twice a week. It does help alot though.
Also, try googling "Nzymes". They are natural supplements that I use to balance her system and they REALLY work amazingly well. She is hardly itchy at all, her black skin has returned to pink, her bad smell disappeared and her skin is wonderful. I buy them from a pet supply warehouse in Ontario.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you 

I gave Iorek his first Nizoral bath yesterday. That little bottle will probably last 3 baths. I don't know if I can bathe him the 3-5 times a week that the vet said. I think we will try 2 times a week. Iorek hates baths.

I don't know if there is much improvement yet, but it was only one bath.

I will look up those supplements that you mentioned. Thank you.


----------

